# Just A Few More Hours...



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

stagliano said:


> YOU HAVE A BREAKS SHEEP TAG?!?!


I did, and now I don't. It's used up! FM
https://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/threads/who-is-doing-what-in-2018.605814/page-9


----------



## stagliano (Nov 10, 2006)

Forest Meister said:


> I did, and now I don't. It's used up! FM
> https://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/threads/who-is-doing-what-in-2018.605814/page-9


Yeah... I'm going to need you to please put together a thread on that with photos.


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

stagliano said:


> Yeah... I'm going to need you to please put together a thread on that with photos.


Need? OK, my arm has been twisted sufficiently. When things settle down after deer season and the weather turns crumby I will put something together. Right now I haven't even taken any pics off my camera, including the ones from Newfoundland. FM


----------

